# Night Vision



## RogerH (Jul 11, 2014)

Has anybody here tried any of the newer digital scopes?  My main areas to hunt are lanes between planted pine rows that are about 100 to 200 yards long.  I was looking at the Pulsar N750


----------



## MFOSTER (Jul 21, 2014)

Whatever you choose look thru it at night weather it's a 100 dollars or 5000 dollars if it's not what you want you will not be satisfied


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 31, 2014)

RogerH said:


> Has anybody here tried any of the newer digital scopes?  My main areas to hunt are lanes between planted pine rows that are about 100 to 200 yards long.  I was looking at the Pulsar N750



I have two Pulsar's an N550a and an N750. Both work great. The N550a needs a laser illuminator where the N750 has one built in. Can see out past what I can shoot.

One bonus is you can get a Mini DVR recorder and record your hunt.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Aug 2, 2014)

What are the prices of the N550 and N750.


----------



## larryb (Aug 4, 2014)

check TNVC they have the M845 gen 3 scope for 2,550.00 good scope and a good price


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 22, 2014)

Hogwild80 said:


> What are the prices of the N550 and N750.



This is what I paid for the N750 in June:

Item	Sku	Qty	Subtotal
Pulsar Digisight N750 Digital Night Vision Scope - PL76312	PL76312	1	$1,499.00
Subtotal	$1,499.00
Shipping & Handling	$0.00
Discount (10% Off)	-$149.90
Grand Total	$1,349.10


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 22, 2014)

You can get a good thermal now for $3500.  Unless there is just no way you can swing it, you might want to look into it. Armasight 4x.


----------



## Ytka (Aug 22, 2014)

bigreddwon said:


> You can get a good thermal now for $3500.  Unless there is just no way you can swing it, you might want to look into it. Armasight 4x.



It depends on how you're going to hunt. If you're going to sit in a stand, a $3500 thermal might be the way to go. If you're going to be walking around, I don't know of any thermal that's going to work for walking through the woods in the summer for $3500. With under $3000, you can get a PVS-14 that will allow you to walk around in the dark and look at stuff without pointing your rifle at it. Add a NV compatible red dot or IR laser and you're in business.


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 23, 2014)

Ytka said:


> It depends on how you're going to hunt. If you're going to sit in a stand, a $3500 thermal might be the way to go. If you're going to be walking around, I don't know of any thermal that's going to work for walking through the woods in the summer for $3500. With under $3000, you can get a PVS-14 that will allow you to walk around in the dark and look at stuff without pointing your rifle at it. Add a NV compatible red dot or IR laser and you're in business.



You can stand hunt or spot n stalk with it. They have quick release mounts. Pop it off n spot, pop it back on an shoot with it. 3500... it blows a pvs away, in EVERY way. I have 2 armasight 4x for costumers to use. . 

My customer shot 3 hogs last night from 50-150 yards last night with one. NV w/ir is a distant second fiddle, and for the money, not even close.

Not to mention you can pop a dvr on it and film with it, night or day.. 10 year warr as well, no NV has a 10y warr, I should know. I use them for a living.  



The market has changed drastically the last two years. The price of thermal has taken a nose dive and the quality has gone up as well as the factory warranty. 

Night vision is a fair weather optic. Fog, rain or smoke and its crap at best. Not so with thermal. Thats critical for folks who cant hunt ever night like I can because if their night off has bad weather, it can keep them from hunting when all they have is NV, thermal, not so much.

Before someone complains to a mod.. I'm not trying to get you to buy one from me.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Thermal is by far the way to go if you can afford it but it does have it's con's also. One night we spotted a big boar in a peanut field and the pivot was running and when he walked under the pivot and got wet and cooled down he disappeared


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 23, 2014)

sghoghunter said:


> Thermal is by far the way to go if you can afford it but it does have it's con's also. One night we spotted a big boar in a peanut field and the pivot was running and when he walked under the pivot and got wet and cooled down he disappeared





Thats strange. I've killed dozens of hogs UNDER the pivot with the pivot  running full on. They dont disappear. .  Thats the silliest thing I've ever heard. They are still producing heat and the water wont stop that. 

I can prove your wrong. Come out and ill film you with my lowest end thermal as you walk under it. Stand there for an hour. If you actually disappear,  ill GIVE you the thermal. If not, you give me yours. 

When its October or December 50 degrees out and a pouring rain you STILL see EVERY animal like it is on fire. 

Trees, tractors that havent been run that day, they become hard to see because the cold rain makes em the same temp as the rain and you loose contrast, but NOT with things that generate its own heat. 

I think your hog bailed on you, maybe winded you or got spooked. He left, they didn't 'turn invisible'



There are NO 'cons' to hunting with a good thermal..


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 23, 2014)

bigreddwon said:


> Thats strange. I've killed dozens of hogs UNDER the pivot with the pivot  running full on. They dont disappear. .  Thats the silliest thing I've ever heard. They are still producing heat and the water wont stop that.
> 
> I can prove your wrong. Come out and ill film you with my lowest end thermal as you walk under it. Stand there for an hour. If you actually disappear,  ill GIVE you the thermal. If not, you give me yours.
> 
> ...



May be silly and think what ya want.When we did it we played the wind and got a lot closer than you and ya cow killing guns.


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 23, 2014)

sghoghunter said:


> May be silly and think what ya want.When we did it we played the wind and got a lot closer than you and ya cow killing guns.



Lets prove it, bring my new thermal with ya. 

Boars are freaky, you can have the wind perfect in pitch black, if they get 'that feeling' they are gone. Or maybe you got too close and he heard your dogs? 


If you're right, ill hand you your new thermal and post the video of you 'vanishing' and apologize. If not. You'll make excuses till ya turn blue I'm sure.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh I can apologize and won't bother me one bit,just done it to a good buddy yesterday on a misunderstanding. What does it really matter,I simply stated what happened to me and a good buddy one night. I'm not the one here trying to sell the thermal so I don't have to prove anything. And if anyone knows anything about the behavior of a nasty ole boar it would be me. My 2 dogs have been out smarted by a big boar the past two weeks but it took him 2 miles and this 100degree weather to do it but I will get him


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 23, 2014)

If I was trying to sell him something I would've sent him a PM and wouldn't have wasted my time with a post.  I'm a distributor for the Pulsars as well. 

I gave a fellow hunter an option, and info I thought would help him or any others who might be weighing options. 

Used to post in here a lot more, but dealing with people like you...sucked the fun outta it.

Good luck with your boar.


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 23, 2014)

I have used a gen 3 nv as well as my current thermal scope, for a while side by side. The night vision was a buddy's and got sold.
I greatly prefer the thermal. If its foggy or light(or heavy) rain the thermal keeps working. Also works after daylight. We hunt all night and have spotted/shot some hogs on the way out after daylight. 
Thermal allows a rapid detection, even when walking or riding.
Check out threads on predator masters in the hog heaven and night calling forums for some good reviews of thermal and nv products.
 Best advice? Research well, try them if at all possible, then get one.. It's a blast!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2014)

bigreddwon said:


> If I was trying to sell him something I would've sent him a PM and wouldn't have wasted my time with a post.  I'm a distributor for the Pulsars as well.
> 
> I gave a fellow hunter an option, and info I thought would help him or any others who might be weighing options.
> 
> ...





When it cools off some and you ain`t real busy one evenin`, I want to ride along with you one night, Hal.


----------



## Ytka (Aug 25, 2014)

bigreddwon said:


> You can stand hunt or spot n stalk with it. They have quick release mounts. Pop it off n spot, pop it back on an shoot with it. 3500... it blows a pvs away, in EVERY way. I have 2 armasight 4x for costumers to use. .
> 
> My customer shot 3 hogs last night from 50-150 yards last night with one. NV w/ir is a distant second fiddle, and for the money, not even close.
> 
> ...



The problem I saw with the few thermals I've played with was that when it was hard to tell what you were looking at when it's hot. You could detect a person at 100 yards easy, but trying to walk while looking through it would be almost impossible. This wasn't a cheap optic either. It was the FLIR RS64 if I'm not mistaken. I know it was in the same price range as that one. It also seems like it would be hard to walk around with a 4x optic.


----------



## larryb (Aug 26, 2014)

might just be me but when I set up a bait hole and sit on it at night I have no problem identifying anything at 150 yds. I use a handheld thermal to scan with. I agree it's not something you can walk around looking thru.....the biggest problem I have is knowing what the distance is. I watched a sow cross a field the other night at 250 yds coming to the bait pile.....by the time she got there I was set-up for the kill. Thermal prices have come down a lot and will probably come down some more in the future. It is the way to go if you can afford it. There is a difference in day and night time use.....when things are hotter during the day and the sun is brighter it is a little harder to discern objects, but the night time is the right time for me....that's when all the hogs are moving the most......


----------



## Hogwild80 (Aug 26, 2014)

Larry what would you buy a nv scope or a thermal I hunt like you setup on bait.I know thermal would probably be the best but would nv work good enough to buy.


----------



## Ytka (Aug 26, 2014)

Hogwild80 said:


> Larry what would you buy a nv scope or a thermal I hunt like you setup on bait.I know thermal would probably be the best but would nv work good enough to buy.



I know you didn't ask me, but some of the most experienced people in the business say to buy NV if you're only going to buy one. I'm a rookie, but I hunt over feeders and corn on the ground. My PVS-14 works about as good as I could want. I do plan on getting thermal one day, but my NV monocular allows me to easily move in the dark, find hogs, and shoot. It would work just as well if I wanted to sit in a stand, but I like sneaking up on them. It doesn't give me long range capability, but you don't need it with hogs. As long as the wind is in your favor, you can walk right up to them. Coyotes, from my experience, are a totally different story.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Aug 26, 2014)

The pvs is that just a monocular I would like to have a scope of some sort any suggestions


----------



## larryb (Aug 27, 2014)

hogwild80....I started out with a gen 3 M845 night vision...and it work great, killed several hogs.....then I had a problem and the company offered me a refund. That's when I decided to try a thermal scope. Now keep in mind the price was twice what I paid for the M845....but the difference is increditable. Which I knew it would be since I have a handheld thermal I already knew what to expect. Just my opinion but if I had the money and could do it I would go thermal hands down. I just bought a ATN 336 3x from Ultimate Night Vision with a MDVR for 4850.00. The dvr mounts on the gun and the hooks into the scope with a trigger switch that starts recording instantly....so you don't have to fumble with a record button in the dark.....switch it on make the shot and switch it off....just what I like SIMPLE OPERATION.....


----------



## larryb (Aug 27, 2014)

hogwild80 since your in coweta county lets get together and you can look through mine. I'm in Brooks.....I'd be happy to show you what my set up is.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 28, 2014)

We've got a flir rs32 it's really nice. Shot many a hog with it so far. It is hard to judge distance but it's incredible how things show up. I want to get the dvr set up so I can record the hunt


----------



## larryb (Aug 28, 2014)

hows that R32 working....I understand you don't have a focus on it.....is it clear at say a 100 yds. How about battery lifeand is it replaceable. You can get the MDVR at ultimate Night Vision....I believe it is around 299.00.....it's the one I have and it's awesome.....


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Rs32*



larryb said:


> hows that R32 working....I understand you don't have a focus on it.....is it clear at say a 100 yds. How about battery lifeand is it replaceable. You can get the MDVR at ultimate Night Vision....I believe it is around 299.00.....it's the one I have and it's awesome.....


Battery life is excellent haven't had it even close to going dead on a full charge. It's very clear you can see pigs at 500 yrds and tell them from deer. I wouldn't even think about shooting that far but it's amazing. It is hard to judge yardage. They look further than they are. We negs use it on he higher power I think it's 4x. It's to grainy u can see better on low power IMHO


----------



## larryb (Aug 28, 2014)

that's good too hear.....I find my atn gets grainy when I go to 2 or 4 x power also.....haven't had a chance to view anything past 250 yds yet but like you I'm amazed at how well you can see and identify animals. I don't shoot past 100 yds. myself but that may change when I yote hunt....thanks for the information on the RS32....it was a toss up for me, but i like being able to change batteries in the field and the fact that the ATN came with the MDVR help make my decision


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Thermal*



larryb said:


> that's good too hear.....I find my atn gets grainy when I go to 2 or 4 x power also.....haven't had a chance to view anything past 250 yds yet but like you I'm amazed at how well you can see and identify animals. I don't shoot past 100 yds. myself but that may change when I yote hunt....thanks for the information on the RS32....it was a toss up for me, but i like being able to change batteries in the field and the fact that the ATN came with the MDVR help make my decision



Flir was the only one I had heard of. One of the local hog hunting outfits uses them and they were promoting them. Good luck ill look into them as well. I'd like to have another one someday. Ricksouthernboom@bellsouth.net is best to catch me on.


----------



## No2sc2 (Sep 8, 2014)

You sure can get a thermal for $3500 but it'll be a low resolution and most likely 1x or 2x if you're lucky lol.


----------



## bigreddwon (Sep 28, 2014)

No2sc2 said:


> You sure can get a thermal for $3500 but it'll be a low resolution and most likely 1x or 2x if you're lucky lol.



The Armasight 4x is 160x120 which is the 'lowest' res available but by no means 'low' quality. For the money ,it's amazing. Don't take my word for it, look at one in the field for yourself if you know someone with one. If not, hit me up, I'll be more than happy to let you look through one in the field. 

After all, thats where it matters..


----------

